# Mustang V + 4x12 Cab Deal



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you're in the market for a Mustang or a 4x12 cab, this price may be hard to beat.



[h=2]Fender Mustang V HD 150W Guitar Amp Head and 4x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet[/h]*Today's Price*
*$299.99*
50​*MSRP: $827.97*
*Regular Price: $599.99*
*(interim markdowns may have applied)**







*







[h=2]Product Description[/h]Don’t worry about tracking down a head and speaker-cab pairing — this versatile Fender Mustang V half-stack package is all set to rock, and it even includes a speaker cable.

*Fender Mustang V HD 150W head
*The Fender Mustang amplifier series raises the standard for modern guitar versatility and muscle. Driven by incredibly authentic amp models and a huge bank of built-in effects, Mustang amplifiers come equipped with USB connectivity and Fender Fuse software, allowing your musical creativity and imagination to run wild.

The Mustang V head is a 150W amp that sounds great and pumps serious power and performance. It contains 100 amp presets derived from 12 different amp models that deliver tones from vintage Fender sparkle to outrageous modern metal distortion, and 37 different effects in four categories (stomp, modulation, delay and reverb), all easily and instantly accessed. It's great for the big gigs, and the 1/8" headphone jack doubles as speaker-emulated line out for practice.

Further, connect the Mustang V head to your computer with its USB output and use the included Fender Fuse software to open up a world of possibilities, including on-screen parameter control, deep editing, additional effects, unlimited preset storage, online preset swapping with the Fender Fuse community, and free Fender artist presets.

Mustang V's included four-button footswitch controls quick access, preset/bank select, effects on/off and tuner (optional programmable two-button footswitch also available). Mustang V packs it all into a striking visual design with sleek and modern Fender styling that provides a look that's as desirable as the sound.

*Mustang V 412 speaker cabinet*
The Mustang V 412 Cabinet pumps serious stereo power and performance from its four 12" Celestion Rocket 50 speakers. It's all housed in a rugged, durable enclosure with sturdy center baffle bracing and a striking visual design with sleek and modern Fender styling.

*Musician's Gear 16-gauge speaker cable*
This Musician's Gear 16-gauge speaker cable is a solid mix of low resistance and 2-conductor, oxygen-free copper wire. Heat-shrunk tubing provides strain relief for this light-to-medium-duty cable.
[h=3]Features[/h][h=3]Head[/h]


150W (2x75W stereo)
One channel with 100 presets
All-new DSP platform
12 amp models: '57 Deluxe, '59 Bassman, '57 Champ, '65 Deluxe Reverb, '65 Princeton Reverb, '65 Twin Reverb, Super-Sonic, British '60s, British '70s, British '80s, American '90s, Metal 2000
7 stomp effects: Overdrive, Fixed Wah, Touch Wah, Fuzz, Fuzz Touch Wah, Compressor, Simple Compressor
11 modulation effects: Sine Chorus, Triangle Chorus, Sine Flanger, Triangle Flanger, Vibratone, Vintage Tremolo, Sine Tremolo, Ring Modulator, Step Filter, Phaser, Pitch Shifter
9 delay effects: Mono Delay, Mono Echo Filter, Stereo Echo Filter, Multitap Delay, Ping Pong Delay, Ducking Delay, Reverse Delay, Tape Delay, Stereo Tape Delay
10 Reverb Effects: Small Hall, Large Hall, Small Room, Large Room, Small Plate, Large Plate, Ambient, Arena, Fender '63 Spring Reverb, Fender '65 Spring Reverb
Stereo series FX loop
Chromatic tuner
1/8" aux input
1/8" headphone jack (doubles as a speaker-emulated line out)
USB port
Black textured carbon tweed vinyl covering with silver grille cloth
Includes 4-button footswitch
Includes Fender Fuse software for on-screen parameter control, deep editing, unlimited preset storage, online patch swapping, and easy firmware upgrades
[h=3]Cabinet[/h]

Four 12" Celestion Rocket 50 speakers
Two 1/4" speaker inputs running in stereo; one jack used alone equals 4 ohms mono (all 4 speakers in parallel)
Center baffle bracing post


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They must have sold this out because now they have a new "Stupid Deal of the Day". I should have pulled the trigger on this early this morning.


----------

